# [off] truc de ouf / une petite faim?

## Enlight

Je viens de voir ça dans off the wall   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Les vrais homme commandent leur pizza en ligne de commande

----------

## ghoti

Tiens, je croyais que les "OFF" c'était maintenant dans "chronique de geek" ?  :Wink: 

Concernant la pizza, ça rappelle un peu man c  :Razz: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

C'est génial ce truc, il faudrait le mettre en place avec le pizzaiolo en face de chez moi et que le soft gère en plus ma carte de fidélité !!!

[edit] Putain j'avais pas vu que c'était domino pizzas !! Ca marche en france ???

----------

## MaKKrO

C'est énorme ce truc !!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## ercete

 :Surprised: 

trop bon !

----------

## yuk159

Ya pas de doute à avoir là, vous ètes tous pris la main dans le sac... bande de geeks  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon bah c'est mort pour la france, ça marche pas   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

[edit] Bon par contre j'ai trouvé stationpizza ou on peux commander en ligne. 5 il y en a même un sur besac   :Very Happy:  .

Reste plus qu'a faire un soft si c'est possible, putain, pour j'ai pris réseau au lieu de programmation moi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Je viens de voir ça dans off the wall    
> 
> Les vrais homme commandent leur pizza en ligne de commande

 

non 

les vrais hommes ont un wget dans cron pour ne pas oublier de se nourrir   :Exclamation: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je propose un fork pour les kebabs et les sushis   :Laughing: 

----------

## ercete

yeah ! et pour les hamburgers maisons aussi,

les vrais

pas ceux de ronald

----------

## nico_calais

Si c'est pas beau ça ! Même plus besoin de tendre le bras pour téléphoner.

Reste plus qu'à avoir une porte d'entrée automatique et un petit robot à roulettes sous gentoo et là, on aure atteint les limites de la faineantise   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Si c'est pas beau ça ! Même plus besoin de tendre le bras pour téléphoner.
> 
> Reste plus qu'à avoir une porte d'entrée automatique et un petit robot à roulettes sous gentoo et là, on aure atteint les limites de la faineantise  

 

reste le problème épineux du déplacement afin de finaliser la digestion dudit produit ..

 ha .... oui .... on m'indique dans l'oreillette que le problèmes est résolu .. geeks de tout le globe rejouissez vous ....

http://www.informanews.net/imagenews/pc_wc_1.jpg

----------

## man in the hill

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> [edit] Bon par contre j'ai trouvé stationpizza ou on peux commander en ligne. 5 il y en a même un sur besac   .
> 
> Reste plus qu'a faire un soft si c'est possible, putain, pour j'ai pris réseau au lieu de programmation moi  

 

Ruby pour faire ton soft , toutes les classes et les objets t'attendent et tu as déjà le synopsis ... Pas besoin d'appendre le C   :Shocked:  !

----------

## pititjo

[troll]

Python c'est le bien !

[/troll]

----------

## dapsaille

[troll again]

vb rulezzzzz

[/troll again]

----------

## Enlight

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   [edit] Bon par contre j'ai trouvé stationpizza ou on peux commander en ligne. 5 il y en a même un sur besac   .
> 
> Reste plus qu'a faire un soft si c'est possible, putain, pour j'ai pris réseau au lieu de programmation moi   
> 
> Ruby pour faire ton soft , toutes les classes et les objets t'attendent et tu as déjà le synopsis ... Pas besoin d'appendre le C   !

 

[troll]

Python c'est le bien !

[/troll]

[troll again]

vb rulezzzzz

[/troll again]

Encore une comme ça et je fait du chantage aux modos (hein kernel!   :Wink:  ) jusqu'à ce que vous preniez 1 semaine de ban!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Tout le monde sait que : 1) Perl rules 2) C rules even more!!!!

----------

## kopp

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Encore une comme ça et je fait du chantage aux modos (hein kernel!   )

 

Ouhlalal je sens que y a du potin qui se perd là... 

Je devrai faire du trolling.... k_s va quand même pas me bannir et enlight dira tout.

D'ailleurs, s'il me ban, j'irais voir Christel, na !

----------

## E11

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Je devrai faire du trolling.... k_s va quand même pas me bannir et enlight dira tout.
> 
> D'ailleurs, s'il me ban, j'irais voir Christel, na !

 

Ca donnerait bien pourtant : "Le représentant des utilisateurs francophones de gentoo bannit du forum pour cause de non respect des conventions et d'abus de troll"  :Laughing: 

----------

## pititjo

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Je devrai faire du trolling.... k_s va quand même pas me bannir et enlight dira tout.
> 
> D'ailleurs, s'il me ban, j'irais voir Christel, na ! 
> 
> Ca donnerait bien pourtant : "Le représentant des utilisateurs francophones de gentoo bannit du forum pour cause de non respect des conventions et d'abus de troll" 

 

Pour le coup ce serait une bonne représentaion des utilisateurs francophones...

----------

## Anthyme

Moi j'attend avec impatience la version sushi alors ^^

python c'est bien plus puissant sinon ...

----------

## Longfield

Ouais c'est le vrai geek lifestyle ça !

Sinon, Python pour ce genre de softs !!! (c'est barge comme on arrive à troller même sur un sujet comme ça !)

----------

## dapsaille

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*    *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   [edit] Bon par contre j'ai trouvé stationpizza ou on peux commander en ligne. 5 il y en a même un sur besac   .
> 
> Reste plus qu'a faire un soft si c'est possible, putain, pour j'ai pris réseau au lieu de programmation moi   
> 
> Ruby pour faire ton soft , toutes les classes et les objets t'attendent et tu as déjà le synopsis ... Pas besoin d'appendre le C   ! 
> ...

 

 Manquerais plus que'on puisses plus troller dans du off :p

(et encore le coup du vb ... tout le monde sais que c'est pas un troll mais une réalité que vb rulezz   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

 Je demande un portage pour win32 dudit soft (mais j'ai pas commandé 128679 pizzas thon mayonnaise!!!) ouais ceci est un troll ^^

----------

## ercete

Je récapitule votre commande,

une pizza python pour pititjo !

une spéciale vb pour dapsaille !

une barquette de perl sauce C pour Enlight !

et une pizza ruby pour man in the hill !

vous la voulez "on rails" votre ruby ?

 Eeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnsuite ?

----------

## Mickael

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Encore une comme ça et je fait du chantage aux modos (hein kernel!   ) 
> 
> Ouhlalal je sens que y a du potin qui se perd là... 
> 
> Je devrai faire du trolling.... k_s va quand même pas me bannir et enlight dira tout.
> ...

 

J''ai pas compris Kopp  :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

@micktux : Christel, c'est une dév Gentoo, du projet userrel entre autres (et devrel et truc bidule, bref elle est dans plein de trucs) et c'est la "maman" des autres devs en quelque sortes. En tous cas, on s'amuse un peu avec ça sur irc  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

>  Eeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnsuite ?

 

Une windows mais avec une garniture libre pour moi stp   :Razz: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Moi je pencherai plutôt pour une 4 O.S avec un suplément manchot et une budTux pour digérer   :Wink: 

----------

